# Carbon Arrows Made in USA



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am selling American made custom carbon arrows starting at $69.99/dz. Here is an option to all the made in china shafts,www.stingerbarrels.com(go down to custom arrows) is the site. Shafts come with 2.5 Blazer vanes, cut to length with tip insert and nock, custom patterns are also available.

Glen Jr.


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

I have dropped the price for my carbon arrows to $59.99/dz. plus free shipping. These are 100% carbon and best of all made in USA.

Glen Jr.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Do you have a poundage chart?


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Straightness?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

These look like someone bought archery dynamics


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I think it's the same guys that have always owned Arrow Dynamics!


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

Arrow Dynamics is owned by the same family. These arrows are made in the same factory. I am trying to give an alternative to foreign made products. All of our products are made in USA.


----------



## maitland (Dec 30, 2008)

I am proud to here they are made in the USA.


----------



## Nitro Stinger 5 (Apr 26, 2008)

I am proud to make them here, I think AD is the last company to make all their shafts in the US. It gets tougher each year to compete with the foreign made shafts. I can make anything china or Mexico can at about the same cost to consumers. 

Glen Jr.


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

those colors are wild


----------



## Ramification (Mar 27, 2009)

You wouldn't happen to have any 22/64-24/64 diameter carbons with a .275 spine deflection would you?


----------



## Mark Hedges (Dec 18, 2008)

Doesn't easton still make their shafts in the USA?

Mark


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Mark Hedges said:


> Doesn't easton still make their shafts in the USA?
> 
> Mark


Depends on which ones your talking about.....the acc / ace yes fatboys those come from overseas.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

I love my Arrow Dynamics. Best 3D arrow I have ever shot.


----------



## TsavoCreek (Jan 24, 2006)

*Selection Chart*

A shaft size selection chart please. Either indicate spine for a certain GPI (.500,.400, etc) or a selection chart based on draw weight, BH grains, length, etc. Also your website's color pulldown does have an option for uncolored.

Thanks


----------

